# New TT Owner - First Service woes!



## Hotravco (May 25, 2020)

Last week I bought my first ever TT Mk 2. It's a 2010 Registered Coupe 2 Litre in metallic dark blue and very pretty indeed!
I bought it with its known issues of dodgy tailgate release function, broken bonnet release lever and mouldy alloy wheels. Although it did have a full service history, I was suspicious of the last entry from a company that even Google didn't recognize! So I wanted to have a full service done on it, but not at main dealer prices!

Instead I used http://www.servicingstop.co.uk who quoted me £113. I knew that was unlikely to be the final cost as I have used them before and know that consumables would be on top. However, they came to collect and around midday that day the garage doing the work called me whilst I was in Lidl and rattled off a list of items that needed doing, and bearing in mind that I'm standing there trying to take it all in, approximately totted it up in my head to be well north of £1000. I said to do the important items but keep the cost to no more than £1000.

Later on I get a text with a link to make the payment - that is where I made a fatal error. There was no detail of what work had been done, no invoice, nothing. The implication was pay us or you don't get your car back...so I did.

Since then I have left messages on Servicingstop website, spent hours on hold to them, also called and hassled the garage who actually did the work who refused to help me, sent emails to both companies but had no joy at all except automated messages.

I did get the car back and still love it but have only the vaguest idea of what work was done and consequently no prospect of a warranty either.

I'm not whining, I'm grown up and will take it on the chin, but do be aware!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome not a good start to TT ownership. Where about are you located I'm sure someone will know a good VAG indi you could use for future work


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access.

Not a good experience you've had in not knowing what's been done but you should be able to get records eventually and the statute of limitations is six years if there's anything wrong. Hopefully the pandemic will be over well before then!


----------

